# installing grips/bar ends!



## trembly01 (Oct 7, 2009)

ok i have a stupid question...............i need to buy new grips/bar ends, do i need to buy standard grips or the grip shifter ones since they are shorter? i'm not sure how to install the bar ends with standard grips


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Depends on how much grip you want. Most of the time you would just cut off the end of the grip so it will slide on (if it has a solid end on one side) then move the controls in towards the stem until the whole things fits on your bars. You could of course just cut the grip until the bar end will fit, but that may leave you with a pretty cramped hand position. There are also times when you can't move the levers in enough to fit a full grip, but then you'd be running riser bars, and riser bars + bar ends are silly. But that's probably because I'm anti bar ends to begin with.

Grip shift length grips are really really small and you would regret buying them if you don't have gripshift.


----------



## Marcster (Apr 28, 2010)

Since the grips are made of rubber, you can always put them on your bars and just carefully cut away what you need to get ride of... Once you get a decent score on the rubber it will just tear at that cut.

I've never done it on a bicycle, but I have replaced them on my old motorcycle.


----------



## yurtinus (Jun 9, 2009)

Regular grips. Chop off the ends to fit the bar ends.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

zebrahum said:


> ...riser bars + bar ends are silly. ....


there is absolutely ZERO logic to this statement.


----------



## Kootenanny (Apr 23, 2010)

I've always run bar ends, I just use the regular grips with just enough of the end cut off that I can slide them completely onto the bar. Of course, you may want to cut off more if your hands are small. Dunno how this works with the clamp-style grips.

You'll want to put some plugs into the ends of the bars--these are usually supplied with the barends.

Some people wrap their barends with tape, but I just run 'em naked--as long as they have some texture on them for grip. I'm wearing gloves anyway...

On my hardtail, I have the gripshift grips, but that's because I have gripshift on that bike (which I quite like, BTW).


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

zebrahum said:


> running riser bars, and riser bars + bar ends are silly.


And so is lycra! still people wear them because they serve a purpose. Just like riser bars and bar ends.


----------



## blog hogs (Feb 13, 2010)

Marcster said:


> Since the grips are made of rubber, you can always put them on your bars and just carefully cut away what you need to get ride of... Once you get a decent score on the rubber it will just tear at that cut.
> 
> Don't try that if your bars are carbon fiber and even if they are metal,don't score the bar with a blade.I have to cut my grips at a slight angle so they match up with my profile designs bar ends.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Marcster said:


> Don't try that if your bars are carbon fiber and even if they are metal


only do this with carbonite
:sigh: if only Leia had known this


----------

